# Game 9: Phoenix Suns @ Utah Jazz (11/18/06)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns @ Utah Jazz  *  

*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*






































*Leandro Barbosa - Raja Bell - Shawn Marion - Boris Diaw - Amare Stoudemire*


*Utah Jazz Projected Lineup:*






































*Deron Williams - CJ Miles - Matt Harpring - Carlos Boozer - Memhet Okur*

*Injury Report  *   

_Steve Nash - doubtful (back spasms)
Andrei Kirilenko - Sprained ankle_​


Chris asked if I would do this. It's a big down grade, but it's a game
thread. =) 
Lets hope for another win!


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Harpring will come off the bench... the rookie ronnie brewer will start over him. Gordon Giricek is also out due to injury for the jazz.

Also, I was trying to figure out if nash was going to play or not? Is he?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Harpring will come off the bench... the rookie ronnie brewer will start over him. Gordon Giricek is also out due to injury for the jazz.
> 
> Also, I was trying to figure out if nash was going to play or not? Is he?



It's a game time decision. I haven't heard anything about whether or not
he will. So, we'll have to see.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Halftime Suns 49 - Jazz 54

Amare with 13 and 7 at the half. Marion is
leading with 14pts. Boris picked up 3 quick fouls and
was limited to 6 minutes. Bell has 4 fouls at the half.

Some of these calls are alot of bull****. I can't believe they called
an offensive foul on Raja even though Brewer was holding him. The refs
hate the Suns for whatever reason. I've never seen a top team get so many
calls go against them.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Amare carrying us without Nash. This would be a blowout win for the Jazz without Amare.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Is it just me or is everyone else getting a crappy
view from the TV? It gets really fuzzy at times.

I'm not sure if it's my TV or not.........


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

After 3 quarters, Suns 84 - Jazz 73

Amare with 17 and 9. Marion leads scorers with 20pts.
Diaw has 5 fouls......=(
Barbosa has 13 and 9asst. But he has 6 TOs. =(


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, 35 pts in that 3rd qrter.

No Nash again I see.

No AK-47 for them either.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow, what the ****. nba.com play by play is waaaaay off. It said it was us by 10 with 8 mins. I got to YAHOO and it's tied 106-106. ****.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Why won't the refs let us win one goddamn game? 

No foul on the touch for LB but they call the touch on Okur
behind the 3pt line..........****ing refs.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

game over, suns lose in ot. i cannot take this no more.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow, that was a crazy game, jazz start season 9-1


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Few things I learned tonight. 

I can't believe the Jazz got away with 6 against 5 on the court.
The ref wasn't even wearing the right uniform.

Boris Diaw should never, ever be allowed to play in the 4th quarter
if it's a close game. He is God awful at doing anything besides helping the
other team out.

It's not even Christmas yet, but the Suns give offensive rebounds
out like their ****ing presents. They might as well wrap the ball up and
give a piece of fruitcake to the other team.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

my beef is with LB missing the game winning layup. HE GETS SO SHAKY IN CRUNCH TIME. <WOW>


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Paul Millsap that got 18/10 tonight is a 2nd round pick taken with the 47th pick in the 2nd round. How did that many teams pass up on him? But wow, glad the jazz have him. 3-0 without AK and Giricek.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Paul Millsap that got 18/10 tonight is a 2nd round pick taken with the 47th pick in the 2nd round. How did that many teams pass up on him? But wow, glad the jazz have him. 3-0 without AK and Giricek.


yeah, Millsap did look very tough out there and was very aggressive on the offensive glass. He can be a good player in this league.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Few things I learned tonight.
> 
> I can't believe the Jazz got away with 6 against 5 on the court.
> The ref wasn't even wearing the right uniform.



Give me a break, dude. Amare stepped into two screens, flattening the guy he picked both times, very obviously, with no call. You can't lower your shoulder or put momentum into a screen, but according to the refs, Amare can. He should have fouled out by the 3rd quarter.

The refereeing was bad on both ends. I could have counted at least a dozen no-calls or bad calls that went the wrong way, about equal for both teams.

Blame the losses on the refs, and the wins on the team. Classic excuse.

The bottom line is that the Jazz played gutsy, and Phoenix choked. If you're going to say it was 6 on 5, the home crowd was the 6th man. That's how you get wins in your building.

Tell Barbosa to make some layups and you guys have the game iced. Twice he's done that this year. I can find dozens of better reasons that decided the game than the refs.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Give me a break, dude. Amare stepped into two screens, flattening the guy he picked both times, very obviously, with no call. You can't do that. He should have fouled out by the 3rd quarter.
> 
> The refereeing was bad on both ends.
> 
> Blame the losses on the refs, and the wins on the team. Classic excuse.


The difference was the Suns got screwed. If they didn't call the phatom
call on Okur when he was behind the 3, it would have been over. I wouldn't have
been mad if they called the same "ticky-tack sissy foul" for LB when he was grabbed 
going to the rim. RIGHT INFRONT OF THE REF. 

Jazz played hard, but the refs gave the Jazz a second chance with those two serious
of plays.


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

The refs sucked period. they made so many bad calls I can't even begin to criticize them. things that were blantant fouls were not called, but things that were no-fouls got called. no traveling, or carrying was called at all it seemed.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I didn't care if the jazz won or lost, the refs were still horrible for both teams. I wish they would of called it bett so it would of been a fair game.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Give me a break, dude. Amare stepped into two screens, flattening the guy he picked both times, very obviously, with no call. You can't lower your shoulder or put momentum into a screen, but according to the refs, Amare can. He should have fouled out by the 3rd quarter.
> 
> The refereeing was bad on both ends. I could have counted at least a dozen no-calls or bad calls that went the wrong way, about equal for both teams.
> 
> ...


The only true complaint I have is that they called Barbosa for that foul on Okur at the three point line, then on the other end no call on Barbosa when he got grabbed going to the hoop for the game winner.

Other than that, I was impressed on both ends. Utah played very well, the Suns played better during some stretches, and abysmal during others, most notably... the entire fourth quarter. As usual.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to punch something, preferably an animate object. Something else needs to be in pain.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Damnit this game!!! Ahha I thought we had it wrapped and sealed as I saw us leading by 12 with like 8 minutes to go, but typical Suns eh??? lol. Gutsy effort by the Suns without Nash, but its too bad, this one really hurt, because we would have taken down those damn 9-1 Jazz haha. 

Amare, damn hes the man! Marcus banks needs to be more consistent, can't have this one good game, next game stinker kinds of stuff. At least he had the confidence to try and shoot the game tying 3 in OT. Hell, our guys can't be good everygame, gotta lose some at some time eh? Lets regroup and pull out some victories. Victory tooot!! chuuuuch!! lol Sorry its like 2 in the mornin here in Hawaii, just got home, tired, peace!!!


----------

